# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Question about fertilization and Azoo products



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

I was looking through the fertilizer section at my LFS and an Azoo product caught my eye, there's a couple of them tiny bottles as tall as Fleet. I forget the names of them but one of them is for red plants, one for green or something or another. Anyone used any of these products and or know whats in them? The LFS tells me its natural hormones for plants.

I also saw an Azoo test kit for trace elements, anyone care to comment on this?

Now back to the question, through quite a few message boards I keep reading again and again about dosing KNO3, PO4, Fe, K and traces. 
I do the same routine of the above nutrients for my tank and its doing fine so far. But since looking through the aquabotanic contest results I've been growing a little confused about the fert routines. I see alot of those tanks, and I'd assume them to be a very high standard since they made it to the final with their show tanks, but many of those tanks eg. this one.
http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest/showdetails.asp?TankNumber=24

and this one

http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest/showdetails.asp?TankNumber=19

The owner has the tank moderate-heavily planted, moderately stocked with fish, moderate-high amounts of light, nutrient releasing substrate and CO2. Now if I had a tank of those exact specs and I ask for fert recommendations on a few of the most popular message boards I'd imagine myself getting pretty much the same answer, KNO3, Fe, K, PO4 and traces. But according to the information posted, the owner only use Azoo Fe and Azoo Red Plant Nutrient. Can a tank with that amount of fish and plants be as healthy looking as his tank without additional KNO3, K, PO4 and traces?

If just for arguments sakes that the information is true and he "only" adds those ferts to his tank and nothing else, then why are we all bothering with the whole routine? Just throw in dupla 24 daily and forget about it.

Hope someone would clear this up for me.

A freak of all aquaria issues.

[This message was edited by Aquafreak on Thu July 17 2003 at 07:46 AM.]


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

I was looking through the fertilizer section at my LFS and an Azoo product caught my eye, there's a couple of them tiny bottles as tall as Fleet. I forget the names of them but one of them is for red plants, one for green or something or another. Anyone used any of these products and or know whats in them? The LFS tells me its natural hormones for plants.

I also saw an Azoo test kit for trace elements, anyone care to comment on this?

Now back to the question, through quite a few message boards I keep reading again and again about dosing KNO3, PO4, Fe, K and traces. 
I do the same routine of the above nutrients for my tank and its doing fine so far. But since looking through the aquabotanic contest results I've been growing a little confused about the fert routines. I see alot of those tanks, and I'd assume them to be a very high standard since they made it to the final with their show tanks, but many of those tanks eg. this one.
http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest/showdetails.asp?TankNumber=24

and this one

http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest/showdetails.asp?TankNumber=19

The owner has the tank moderate-heavily planted, moderately stocked with fish, moderate-high amounts of light, nutrient releasing substrate and CO2. Now if I had a tank of those exact specs and I ask for fert recommendations on a few of the most popular message boards I'd imagine myself getting pretty much the same answer, KNO3, Fe, K, PO4 and traces. But according to the information posted, the owner only use Azoo Fe and Azoo Red Plant Nutrient. Can a tank with that amount of fish and plants be as healthy looking as his tank without additional KNO3, K, PO4 and traces?

If just for arguments sakes that the information is true and he "only" adds those ferts to his tank and nothing else, then why are we all bothering with the whole routine? Just throw in dupla 24 daily and forget about it.

Hope someone would clear this up for me.

A freak of all aquaria issues.

[This message was edited by Aquafreak on Thu July 17 2003 at 07:46 AM.]


----------



## Ploppy (Feb 2, 2003)

I tried the AZOO red plant nutrient recently and didn't notice any great change. I then, (after the event as always







) decided to research it and discovered there had been some debate about it on the APD. The consensus was that it was scientifically impossible for it to do what it claimed to do and was basically snake oil. I won't be buying it again, I'll stick to flourish iron.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Anyone else?

A freak of all aquaria issues.


----------

